# Japan Koi oder...



## Jac (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle Koi liebhabber. Ich wolte mall wissen wie mann hier denkt uber Japan Koi, Israel Koi, Tailand koi, und so weiter.
Wie denkt Ihr wo wir stehn in der sache qualitat und zucht gegenuber diese lander. Und warum.


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo,

Japan Koi sind die schönsten, haben schönere Farben, das Wachstum und die qualität vom Fisch allgemein. Kannst nicht vergleichen mit den anderen wo du genannt hast.


gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Jac schrieb:


> Hallo alle Koi liebhabber. Ich wolte mall wissen wie mann hier denkt uber Japan Koi, Israel Koi, Tailand koi, und so weiter.
> Wie denkt Ihr wo wir stehn in der sache qualitat und zucht gegenuber diese lander. Und warum.



Südpfalz-Koi und auch deine Zucht zeigen das die Europäer auf einem guten Weg sind. 
Es wird aber noch Jahre dauern um das Potenzial der Japaner zu erreichen, dass ist meine Meinung


----------



## Jac (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Dass Hohe potentiaal von Japan, also die topfische da hast du recht. Aber die fische die da drunter liegen und wovon die meisten hier nach Europa kommen ist meine meinung eine andere frage. Das wachstum potentiaal und auch die farben ist da kein problem mehr. Nu fur die oberste stufe gild eine andere regel. Hier mussen wir und auch die andere landern wo Koi gezuchted wirdt einem gansen schrit zuruck tun in der qualitat. Aber das sind Koi die wegen der Hohe preisklasse meist so wie so nicht nach unsere landern komt. Auf jeden fall nur in gans kleine mengen. Jeder zuchter in Japan hat aber auch nur sehr wenige davon. Genau so wie die zuchter in andere landern oder wir in Europa auch nur sehr wenige davon habben. Dass macht diese Koi ja auch so kostbar. Auch wenn mann dann reded uber Eurokoi. Der ganz grose vorteil von Japan ist das es viele zuchter gibt die sich auch gegenseitig unterstutsen.
Hier mal eine Probe.
Auf diese bilder sind einige Hohe qualitat Japanner und einige Eurokoi.
Werr ist jetst Japan oder Eurokoi. 
Probier diese mall ein su teilen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Jac schrieb:


> Probier diese mall ein su teilen.



Kann man nicht, aber nehmen würde ich sie alle 

Besonders den hier


----------



## robsig12 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht, aber nehmen würde ich sie alle
> 
> Besonders den hier



Da kann ich mich nur anschliesen. Herkunft wäre mir da wirklich egal.


@jac

Und wie ist nun die Auflösung Japan/Eurokoi?


----------



## Clovere (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

irgendwann schaffe ich die 360 km zu jac doch noch


----------



## gemag (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Die Koi die Jac zeigt (züchtet) haben  mit den Euro's wie wir sie meist kennen nichts mehr zu tun er ist schon auf einer anderen Stufe und hat wahrscheinlich  schon solche Muttertiere wie es auch die großen Züchter haben!
Bei den Fischen die Jac hier zeigt wäre es mir auch egal von wo sie kommen da sie dem entsprechen was ich mir unter Koi vorstelle!Es gibt aber auch sehr schöne Koi von normalen Nachzuchten es ist immer nur alles eine Ansicht's- und Geschmackssache!


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

hallo

ich war vor einer woche bei ihm in holland.

habe mir seine anlage zeigen lassen.

einen chagoi in top qualität habe ich direkt mitgenommen.

bei ihm erübrigt sich die frage japaner oder euros.

wer kann sollte mal hinfahren und sich überzeugen.

einfach eine andere liga.

gruss lothar


----------



## Jac (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo Der Japan Koi ist der Doitsu Showa. Derr rest ist Eurokoi aus unsere zucht. 

Uberigens auch shon sum vermelden dass samstag Sakai und Seki Guchi bei uns wahren wegen unsere Eurokoi. Etwas was mich doch sehr stolz macht.
Shoen ist auch dass beide gerne eine woche lang su uns suruck kommen wollen.


----------



## ebo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Frage erledigt habe ihn gefunden.


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

A&C Gärten und Teiche 
Californischeweg 14
5971 NV Grubbenvorst

gruss lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Jac schrieb:


> Uberigens auch shon sum vermelden dass samstag Sakai und Seki Guchi bei uns wahren wegen unsere Eurokoi. Etwas was mich doch sehr stolz macht.



Da kannst du durchaus Stolz drauf sein  Hast aber auch wirklich schöne Koi. Wie ist denn das mit den Preisen bei dir ? Also zum Vergleich Eurokoi zum Japankoi. Ich denke mal das wird sich nicht viel nehmen oder ?


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

hallo uwe

ich war schon bei ihm - man muß es selbst gesehen haben.

auch von den preisen her...ich finde bei der qualität kaum zu schlagen.

vor allen er nimmt sich für jeden zeit.

er hat auch top japankoi.

gruss lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Das glaube ich, 
leider nicht in meinem Beutebereich 

Und ich würde auch einen Eurokoi nehmen bei der Qualität  Ich bilde mir einfach mal ein das sie Robuster sind als Japankoi.


----------



## Klausile (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo Leute,

ich finde die Fragestellung im ersten Beitrag recht interessant.
Ich selbst habe auch "nur" Baumarkt-Koi.
Mit diesen Tieren bin ich aber sehr glücklich.

Es hängt eben davon ab was man haben will.
Wenn ich möglichst schnell wachsende Tiere will, die allgemein verwendeten Bewertungs-Standards entsprechen, dann gibt es zu den Japan-Koi wohl fast keine Alternative.

Ich jedoch möchte einfach ein paar Fische (in meinen Augen sind all meine Fische schön) im Teich haben, die ihn etwas mit leben füllen.

Meine ältesten Koi habe ich jetzt das 4. Jahr. Sie sind alle drei ca. 50 cm groß und scheinen bei bester Gesundheit zu sein. Es passt zwar kaum einer zu einer der Japan-Varietäten - das ist für mich aber nicht wichtig.

Da ich ja gerade mal 15 Km von Venlo entfernt wohne, werde ich trotzdem die nächsten Tage mal bei Jac vorbeischauen - da ich gerne einen Chagoi im Teich hätte. Aber ich werde trotzdem nie viel Geld für ein Haustier bezahlen.
Wobei "viel Geld" ebenso wie die Schönheit vom "Auge" des Betrachters abhängt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Klausile schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> Ich selbst habe auch "nur" Baumarkt-Koi.
> ...



Für das Geld was man im Baumarkt bezahlt bekommt man beim Händler schönere Tiere für den selben Preis!
Und billig sind die da auch nicht gerade!


----------



## Klausile (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo gemag,

ich weiß ja nicht wo du wie viel für deine Koi bezahlst, ich habe für meine Tiere jeweils 16,-- € bezahlt. Hatte bisher keine Verluste - und wie gesagt, mir gefallen sie.

Es soll ja keine Kritik sein, wenn jemand für einen Koi 100, 500 oder auch 1000 Euro bezahlt und ihm der Fisch das wert ist, ist das allein seine Sache.
Ich __ störe mich jedoch an der Aussage das Euro - Israel oder allgemein alle Nicht-Japan Koi unschön, mickrig oder potentiell krank sind.

Auch ein Fisch für 10 oder 20 Euro kann sich zu einem stattlichen Karpfen entwickel - und die Schönheit liegt ja wie bekannt, im Auge des Betrachters.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!
Nur würd ich mir nie wieder ein Fisch aus den Baumarkt hollen das habe ich auch durch!
Ich habe Koi von 4 € bis na ja egal im Teich und muss sagen das die vom Händler ob nun Euro oder Japaner immer billiger waren als die selbe größe aus den Baumarkt bei gleicher oder bessere Qualität!
Die Euro waren bis jetzt am billigsten diese holte ich mir nach denen vom Baumarkt nun hole ich nur noch Japaner.
Es gibt auch wunderschöne Israelis oder andere für weniger Geld nur sollte man nicht alle Sorten durcheinander schmeißen und bei einer bleiben also nur Israelis (kosten hier beim Händler ab 8€)oder nur Japaner ,die bekommt man beim Händler auch schon ab 10€!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Klausile schrieb:


> Ich __ störe mich jedoch an der Aussage das Euro - Israel oder allgemein alle Nicht-Japan Koi unschön, mickrig oder potentiell krank sind.



Diese Aussage ist schon lange überholt. Und dieser Thread zeigt ja das es auch sehr schöne Euros gibt. Die Israel und Thailandkoi möchte ich mal aus "Impfgründen" ganz außen vor lassen.


----------



## Gredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



gemag schrieb:


> Ja oder nur Japaner ,die bekommt man beim Händler auch schon ab 10€!



 ...kann es sein das ich der Apotheke einkauf .....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Das ist Regional sehr Unterschiedlich Gerd, zu meinem Händler kommen einige aus dem Ruhrgebiet, die koi sind wohl dort teurer weil die Nachfrage höher ist.


----------



## Gredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Du das kann ja gut sein ...

Und man kauft ja auch gerne beim Händler seines Vertrauens ...auf jedenfall ist das bei mir so.

Und handeln ist da nicht ...nicht wirlkich

Ich hab mir vor 14Tagen 2 Showa gekauft der wollte für den kleinsten ~12cm eigentlich 59,- Teuros.  OK, nen 10er ging er dann noch runter



Vielleicht habt ihr auch mal ein Preisbespiel für mich


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Der kleine kostet 20 und de größere 55 € !
Dann hat er noch für 10 und für 38 €..
Und die größeren hier bekommt man für 220 €.


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Dieses Bild!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Also 59€ für 12cm ist schon ne Hausnummer 

Aber auch bei meinem Händler liegen 10cm Aoki bei 29€, aber dafür High Quality (dummerweise würden die bei mir im BA verschwinden )


----------



## Gredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also 59€ für 12cm ist schon ne Hausnummer
> )



...ist richtig, klar er ist totchick und ich denke der hat noch richtig Potential.

Aber wenn ich die oben gemachten Angaben von Gerd betrachte, komme ich schon ins  oder hau mir  






Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ...dummerweise würden die bei mir im BA verschwinden )



Da habe ich leider gar keine Probs  ...sonst wäre ich die blöden Goldis los  
...nicht wirklich ernstgemeint


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

@Gredi
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Gredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



gemag schrieb:


> @Gredi
> Wie meinst du das?



Ich frage mich halt: Wieso ich soviel bezahlen  ...will ..oder muss. Wenn es doch auch, wie du aufzeigst, auch preiswerter geht.


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Es gibt aber auch hier Händler die weitaus mehr verlangen für die teils gleich Qualität!
Na ja und wenn mir dort einer gefällt dann muss er halt auch mit!"lach"


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht, aber nehmen würde ich sie alle
> 
> Besonders den hier



Den finde ich auch Klasse.
Das Bild gibt einen leichten Glanz her.

Mal eine Frage an die Experten und den Koi-Fisch Besitzern.
Was kostet ein Koi bei mittlerer Größe?

Herkkunft ist sicher auch ausschlaggebend, aber mal nicht relavant.
Nur mal so im Schnitt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo,
rechne mal bei 30-35 cm bei guter Qualität min. 200€ eher mehr. Bei 35-40 cm Tendenz zu 300-400€


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Guten Morgen,

also ich wußte ja das Kois nicht billig sind, aber die dann so ins Geld gehen können, mein lieber _Mann_.
Aber es handelt sich hier um eine Leidenschaft nd ein Hobby.
Der gibt eben zig hundert Euro für Technikdinge aus, andere dagegen eben etwas mehr Geld für den ein oder anderen ansähnlichen Fisch.

Unterm Strich spielt dann Geld keine Rolle mehr, wenn sich der _Neue_ wohl fühlt in seiner neuen Heimat.


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

@Oliver

Na ja es gibt auch billigere Koi wenn du zu einen Euro Händler gehst bekommst du für 80 € auch schon einen mit einer größe von 50-60 cm.
http://home.arcor.de/eurokoi-kollewe/Koizucht.htmbei dem zum Beispiel wenn der Link erlaubt ist!?
Musst aber mit Qualitätseinbußen rechnen da sie nicht mit den Jap mithalten können obwohl auch einige schöne Tiere dabei sind!


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hört auf ihr steckt mich mit dem Koifieber an.
Meine Freundinn hat für mein Hobby (Angeln) Verständniss. Wenn ich das nun nach Hause verlagere dann wird sie sicher erstmal blöd schauen.

Sie sagt oft, bäh und ahh und muss das sein. Im inneren gibt sie sich dann einen Ruck und meint sehr oft das sie sich das hätte nicht besser vorstellen können und ist zufrieden.
So glaube ich auch daran, das ich den ein oder anderen Koi irgendwann mal mein eigen nennen kann.

Ob nun ein europäischer oder japanischer, oder was weiß ich für einer lassen wir mal im Raum stehen.


----------



## gemag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Geh mit ihr mal zu einen Händler und las sie mal schauen und du wirst sehen es dauert nicht lang und du wirst ihr einen Koi holen müssen "lach"!Vor allen wenn sie dort schon an die Hand kommen wollen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo,
so langsam wirds hier echt OT, aber ich denke Jac hat nichts dagegen wenn über Japan oder Euokoi in seinem Thread gesprochen wird, oder Jac ?

Mich hats Endültig erwischt, als ich zum ersten mal die richtig großen gesehen habe


----------



## Jac (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Habbe nichts dagegen und finde dass nur gut. 

Ich sage auch immer es gibt gute und slechte Japan Koi. Es gibt auch gute und slechte Eurokoi. Die guten kosten nur mehr als die weniger gute. 
Wo da denn unterschied liegt kann nur keiner sagen. Dass bedeutet fur mich dass es also auch sehr gute Eurokoi gibt die mit sehr gute JapanKoi vergliechen werden koenen. Darum habbe ich auch die bilder eingesteld. Die Koi sind alle sehr Hoch in der qualitat, aber genau so wie in Japan zuchte ich in dieser qualitat genau so wie meine colegen in andere Koizucht nur sehr wenige. Darum sind diese fische ja auch so selten und kostbar. 
Denn grosten unterschied mit Japan ist aber denn preis. Gute Eurokoi die in genau derr gleiche qualitat liegen wie einer von Japan kosten nur die halfte oder oft noch weniger. Oft wird auch gesagt Eurokoi verlieren alle farbe oder werden nicht gross. Slechte Eurokoi auf jeden fall, aber dass gilt genau so fur einem von Japan. Da gibt es auch sehr viele die nich dass potentiaal haben und auch nicht dass tun wass mann hoft. Also auch da ist kein unterschied. Es gibt auch viele Grose Eurokoi mit sehr gute farben. Es gibt nur viel weniger von diese wie in Japan. Aber dass hangt auch viel damit susamen dass es viele zuchter gibt in Japan und nur wenige in Europa. Ich bin mir auch sicher dass wenn ein bekanter Japanische zuchter anfangt in Deutschland su zuchten mit gute elterntiere dass die gleiche qualitat rauskomt wie in Japan. Hohe qualitat hangt nur susamen mit wissen, gute elterntiere und selectieren.

Uberigens derr Doitsu Showa ist von Oomo und war in eine sehr Hohe preisklasse. Weit mehr als einige hunderd Euro. Eine extra nul hinten dran komt dann shon mehr in der richtung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Jac schrieb:


> Uberigens derr Doitsu Showa ist von Oomo und war in eine sehr Hohe preisklasse. Weit mehr als einige hunderd Euro. Eine extra nul hinten dran komt dann shon mehr in der richtung.



Das hatte ich mir auch so Gedacht 

Aber Danke das du als Züchter auch mal ein Statement abgibst, finde ich sehr Interessant.
Und irgendwann komme ich dich mal besuchen und dann reden wir nochmal über den Preis von dem Showa


----------



## Gredi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Und irgendwann komme ich dich mal besuchen und dann reden wir nochmal über den Preis von dem Showa



Uwe, dann fahren wir zusammen und Feilchen was das Zeug hält ...und dann knobeln wir, wo dre Showa baden geht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Kannst vergessen Gerd, ich gewinne


----------



## Gredi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Nix Lach, Knobeln ist dann angesagt ....


----------



## Jac (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Wolte euch doch einige bilder seigen von denn besuch von Sakai uns Seki Guchi auf unsere farm um unsere Eurokoi doch mall su betrachten.
Beide sagten nach denn besuch dass sie gerne noch eine ganse woche zuruck kommen wollen um mit etwas mehr seit unsere grose Zuchtfarm in Polen und Holland su besuchen. Dies steht jetst foll in derr planung.
Etwas wo ich sehr stolz drauf bin.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Das heißt also, sie waren beeindruckt ja ? Kein Wunder bei deiner Qualität


----------



## Jac (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Wolte euch mall vorstellen an einem neue zuchtfisch von der Seki Guchi Koifarm. Dieser habbe ich in Marz bei Seki Guchi gekauft sum zuchten.
Ich finde seine blutlinie sehr shoen. Es ist ein fisch von 11 monaten und 40 cm gross. Habbe letsten Jahr auch einige zuchttiere bei Ihm gekauft und mir fehlte noch 1 oder 2 fische um seine blutlinie volstandig ein su setsen koenen.
Was finded Ihr von dieser Showa.


----------



## toschbaer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hi Jac,
hmmmm -sehr interessanter Züchter,
(was ich bisher gelesen und gehört habe)!
Sie sollen gut an Volumen zunehmen und mit den Jahren wunderschöne kraftvolle Farben erhalten!
Wünsche Dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen!
Ich werde nächtes Jahr mal bei Dir mit ein paar Koifreunden reinschauen und nachsehen, was die "Käsköpf" so an schönen Fischen herstellen.
Für dieses Jahr habe ich meine "Fischeinkäufe" (7 Koi) schon gekauft, aber ich plane den Umbau vom .....

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo,
der Showa ist schon sehr schön, nur der "Fleischkopf" würde mich vom Kauf abhalten. Wenn der noch Weiß wäre wären das 100% bei mir


----------



## toschbaer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo Uwe , 
Du kannst mir glauben, 
dass die Hautfarbe am Kopf wird nicht so bleiben wird!

LG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Ja, 
denke ich auch


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Schöner Koi und bin schon auf seine Nachkommen gespannt.Er ist zwar nicht so wie ich ihn gern haben möchte aber eines seiner Kinder wird es mit Sicherheit werden!


----------



## Jac (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe ,
> Du kannst mir glauben,
> dass die Hautfarbe am Kopf wird nicht so bleiben wird!
> 
> LG


Hallo Uwe und Toschbaer.

Stimt was Toschbaer sagt. Der Kopf wird so weis wie die haut auf denn korper. Das wird aber noch twei bis drei Jahre dauern.

Die bessere qualitat Fische von Seki Guchi bleiben wirklich sehr Shon und entwickelen sich sehr gut. Special in die farbe sind diese Koi sehr gut. 
Auch uber dass wachstum kann man sehr sufrieden sien.


----------



## Dodi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo Jos,

toller Showa! 

Wenn man den Aussagen der guten Blutlinie Glauben schenken darf, gibt es bestimmt gaaanz hübsche Nachkommen.


----------



## djmika (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
wollte gestern mal bei dem Koihändler am Feiertag schauen, aber es war zu und dann noch dieses Verhalten sorry aber diesen Händler kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen sehr unfreundlich !!!
A&C Gärten und Teiche 
Californischeweg 14
5971 NV Grubbenvorst
Leider 200 KM fast umsonst gefahren, aber ich hatte noch zur Not in der Nähe eine 2 Adresse und dort war am Feiertag auf.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Na was erwartest Du denn an einem Feiertag ... 
Und was denn für ein Verhalten? Haste irgendwie nicht dazu geschrieben ...

Mandy


----------



## djmika (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Na was erwartest Du denn an einem Feiertag ...
> Und was denn für ein Verhalten? Haste irgendwie nicht dazu geschrieben ...
> 
> Mandy



Hallo Mandy,
in Holland war gestern überall die Hölle los, aber der Händler hat es nicht nötig offen zu haben
laut Telefonansage war alles ok.aber ist ja auch egal.Dann steht Sie noch frech am Zaun und Diskutiert, aber wir haben gestern bei einem anderen Händler schöne Koi´s in Venlo gefunden.


----------



## maro (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Boahr, da geht  mir die Hutschnur hoch wenn ich soetwas lese. 
Darf ein Händler seinen Feiertag nicht auch genießen? Und dann aufregen das die Frau "am Zaun" nicht über die Menschen auf der anderen Seite erfreut ist. 
Wie sieht es mit Privatleben aus, hat ein Händler da kein Recht mehr drauf? 
Geld stinkt nicht aber man muss sich auch nicht zu seinem Sklaven machen! 

Ich hoffe Jac hatte einen schönen Tag!

Gruß Steffi


----------



## I.koi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist jeder einzelne Koi sehr schön. Dabei hat die Herkunft nichts zu sagen....

Es ist, so zumindest ist es bei mir, wichtig wenn man einen Koi sieht bei einem Händler oder auch Privat. Das man sich in Ihn verliebt und Ihn haben möchte.

Ich habe einen Mix aus Japan, Euro und Israel Kois. Wobei ich sagen muss das die Israelkois eher was für den Innenraum sind. Denn diese sind nur bedingt Winterhart.

Bei mir hier wird es im Winter gerne mal -25C und da müssen die Kois schon robust sein.

Ich habe mir heute erst wieder 10 kleinere gekauft aus der nähe von München. Top Kois, robust und schön.

Japan Kois ist eine Mode, jeder denkt wenn einen Japankoi für 2000 oder mehr Euro kauft das er den besten hat, doch weit verfehlt. Ich handel selbst nebenbei auch mit Kois etwas. Ich kaufe die Japaner dann von den leuten wieder ab und muss zusehen wie ich diese weg bekomme.

Japaner sind meiner Meinung nach was für diejenigen, die sowieso schon ein etwas teueres Auto, den passenden Job und so weiter haben. Eben als Vorzeigeobjekt für den Reichtum. Ich selbst beliefer auch diese Sparte, keine Frage. Aber man merkt schon bei vielen das es eben so ist.

Natürlich gibt auch Koiliebhaber, die 3 oder 4 Japaner haben. Das ist auch gut so, den Japaner sind Wunderschön. Doch für die normalverdiener einfach zu teuer........


Wie gesagt ich habe alles gemischt. Wenn man nicht jemand ist der auf die Blutlinie schwört ist das denke ich auch ok soweit. Wenn jemand reine Japaner im Teich hat ist das genau so ok. Man muss eben die Kois mögen und lieben, alles andere ist insgesamt egal.


----------



## Reptilis (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Japan Koi oder...*

Hi sind schöne Kois dabei nur leisten könnt ich mir die bestimmt ned^^
@djmika

Meinst du die machen wegen Dir auf ? Die wollen auch mal Ruhe.
Und wegen dem die jetzt schlecht machen ist auch nicht ok.

Gruß


----------

